# Winamp Skins mit Photoshop



## Calavera (20. September 2001)

Hey Leuts

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie ich am besten Winamp Skins erstelle? Geht das überhaupt mit Photoshop?


thx im voraus 
:|


----------



## surgeFX (20. September 2001)

also selbz gmacht hab ichs auch noch net aber das prinzip is glaub ich so dass der skin aus mehreren einzelnen bilder fuer die diversen elemente besteh und die kannze natuerlich auch mit ps designen.. guck dir am besten die originale an sicher sie und design soe dann ebn so wie du se habn willz..hoff ich konnt dir weiter helfn.
surge


----------



## angst-im-wald (21. September 2001)

warum immer den umweg gehen?
winamp.com

da gibt es eine rubrik die sich nur mit der erstellung von skins beschäftigt, ist zwar auf englisch aber dafür 1a mit allen files vorlagen, etc.


----------



## Calavera (25. September 2001)

thx, werd gleich hinschaun


----------



## Rontz (29. Januar 2005)

die frage is echt hammer... hab ich in meinem ganzen leben echt noch NIE gelesen/-hört

"kann ich mit photoshop überhaupt grafiken machen?"
*LOL*

na, mal scherz beiseite... 
in photoshop machste die grafiken für die skins, wenns ein classic skin werden soll, gibts ein paar tools mit denen du einfach die hauptgrafik zerstückeln kannst, und wenns ein modern skin werden soll, wirst du nicht umhin kommen deine grafiken selbst zur zerlegen und mit xml wieder zusammenzustückeln. 
für letzteres findest du hier: http://forums.winamp.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=123 hilfe

hoff ich konnte helfen.
irgendwann in ferner zukunft wird es auf meiner page http://www.testerle.de auch tutorials zum thema winamp skinnen geben, jetzt aber noch nicht.


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. Januar 2005)

Deine Bemühungen ehren dich, aber die Frage dürfte nach über 3 Jahren wohl beantwortet sein 

... dann übernehme ich auch gleich noch die Bitte, dich an Groß- u. Kleinschreibung zu halten


----------

